# Sunset Blush



## fivebk (Aug 20, 2010)

Today I filtered and bottled what I am calling Sunset Blush. It's a blend of apple wine and cherry juice with a touch of cinnamon.

Here are some pics

































BOB


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking good Bob! I wish had some of that over here. Let us know how it tastes!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks GREAT! Sounds interesting too - how'd it turn out?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks great! I like the color!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Gomco there!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice color and clarity, great looking bottles as well!

I want to know about that filter!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 20, 2010)

pretty...i am a cherry man....food, color, wood stain, furniture


----------



## nursejohn (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks great Bob.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2010)

That filter is a beer/wine plate filter sold by many other retailers.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## fivebk (Aug 21, 2010)

The wine is just now 10 months old. When I was blending the cherry juice in I went slowly because I did not want either one to dominate the other. I then let it set for awhile, backsweetened and then added a little more cherry juice. I used a small amount of cinnamon and have found out that a little goes a long way as the wine matures. IMO it is still a little young. I have found apple to be that way. It has a nice aroma with the cherry first followed by the apple. I don't pick up the cinnamon when I smell the wine so it comes off as a nice surprise when you taste it.

Wade is right it is a wine/beer filter plate . it is supposed to be used with a pressure tank but I figured out that I could use my aspirator pump to pull the wine through the filter. Using a 1 - 4 micron filter pad that george carries I can filter 6 gallons in about 20 minutes depending on the clarity of the wine being filtered.

Thanks everyone for all the compliments

BOB


----------



## OGrav (Aug 23, 2010)

I was trying cinnamon in a cider; I found the same thing out, could cut that in half. I didn't have any stick so I made kind of like a cinnamon tea that I added. Ended up with with a cin/tannicflavor, not sure if I like the addition. Your wine looks great. So the cherry wasn't fermented?


----------



## fivebk (Aug 23, 2010)

No, just added as flavor.

BOB


----------

